# Which is your favorite Piano quartet



## ScipioAfricanus

Which is your favorite piano quartet


----------



## Pieck

Brahms first


----------



## Art Rock

Brahms 3d, just ahead of his 1st.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I like most of the ones I've heard from the initial poll list but my favourite is probably a toss-up between Webern's op 20 (for piano, saxophone, clarinet and violin) and Hindemith's (for piano, clarinet, violin and 'cello).


----------



## Chris

The appearance of Robert Fuchs and Herzogenberg on the ballot paper give this poll the feeling of a UK parliamentary by-election. These by-elections wouldn't be legitimate without the participation of the Official Monster Raving Loony Party and similar.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

I never latched on to Herzogenberg, but *Robert Fuchs* is one of my favourite composers.

His Piano Quartets on Thorofon label are hard to find.

Nice cover-art by August Macke who, like Franz Marc, perished in WWI.

Fuchs also wrote six fine violin Sonatas, viola, cello Sonatas and three great piano Sonatas.

http://www.amazon.com/ZEMLINSKY-et-...cm_lm_byauthor_title_full/179-9798688-7192713


----------



## TresPicos

*William Walton* wrote a very nice piano quartet in 1921.

I also like Mozart's two quartets.

I'm no fan of chamber music from the Romantic era, but Dvorak's first is pretty tolerable.


----------



## GodNickSatan

I've been listening to Brahms third a lot lately and it's pretty incredible.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Mahler's one-movement quartet has been a recent fascination of mine. It is so tender and inward in its beauty.


----------



## mtmailey

FELIX has 2 fine one,i heard them on cds.


----------



## Arsakes

*Dvorak E flat major* and *Schumann's E flat major* are masterpieces.


----------



## TrevBus

Mozart's G minor. Inspiring w/great clarity.


----------



## Avey

Dvorak, Eb, more, please.


----------



## Vaneyes

A tie, both of WAM's. :tiphat:


----------



## Itullian

Arsakes said:


> *Dvorak E flat major* and *Schumann's E flat major* are masterpieces.


the Schumann...........................


----------



## Schumann

Beethoven: Piano Quartet #1 In E Flat, WoO 36/1 - 1. Adagio Assai, Allegro Con Spirito


----------



## Bas

Both of the Faure's! Amazing works.


----------



## Quartetfore

Bas said:


> Both of the Faure's! Amazing works.


I`m with you on this. The Faure Piano Trio is a beautiful work, as is the first Violin Sonata. I have never been able to come to terms with his string Quartet, but there are those who like the work very much.


----------



## Selby

Quartetfore said:


> I`m with you on this. The Faure Piano Trio is a beautiful work, as is the first Violin Sonata. I have never been able to come to terms with his string Quartet, but there are those who like the work very much.


That's a curiosity to me. Which recordings of his SQ have you heard?


----------



## Quartetfore

Quartet Ebene, and a much older Miami String Quartet.


----------



## Quartetfore

I should have said that I own both of these recordings. The Quartet Ebene has the Debussy and Ravel Quartets, and Miami Quartet has the two Saint-Saens quartets.


----------



## Forte

The Brahms C minor is pretty high up there.


----------



## Selby

Quartetfore said:


> I should have said that I own both of these recordings. The Quartet Ebene has the Debussy and Ravel Quartets, and Miami Quartet has the two Saint-Saens quartets.


Some music clicks. Some doesn't. Maybe you just don't like the Faure.


----------



## Quartetfore

Mitchell said:


> Some music clicks. Some doesn't. Maybe you just don't like the Faure.


Could be. I have tried it many times, but no go. I do like French Quartets of the period, such as Bonnal, Durosoir, Ropartz and Koechlin.


----------



## Selby

Quartetfore said:


> Could be. I have tried it many times, but no go. I do like French Quartets of the period, such as Bonnal, Durosoir, Ropartz and Koechlin.


I like that list, pretty much a "best of" French SQs, good taste!


----------



## Quartetfore

Mitchell said:


> I like that list, pretty much a "best of" French SQs, good taste!


They don`t seem to get much attention lately on this forum, `though I seem to remember a thread in the past about them.


----------



## Bobotox

Raff's two piano quartets are first rate masterpieces of 19th century chamber music.


----------



## EdwardBast

It is fascinating to me that the piece with the most votes at the time of this post, the Brahms C Minor, was apparently not well thought of by its composer. His letters to his publishers and friends about it are apologetic, saying things like "it is a curiosity" and it isn't of much value but you might want to publish it anyway. Perhaps this goes to show he wasn't his own best critic? Also makes me wonder how many of the works he destroyed as inferior specimens — and there were apparently lots — might have been masterpieces.


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort

EdwardBast said:


> It is fascinating to me that the piece with the most votes at the time of this post, the Brahms C Minor, was apparently not well thought of by its composer. His letters to his publishers and friends about it are apologetic, saying things like "it is a curiosity" and it isn't of much value but you might want to publish it anyway. Perhaps this goes to show he wasn't his own best critic? Also makes me wonder how many of the works he destroyed as inferior specimens - and there were apparently lots - might have been masterpieces.


There can be no doubt we've lost something wonderful if not at least interesting. The same can be said for much of his correspondence, trashed by the master.


----------



## Novelette

Schumann said:


> Beethoven: Piano Quartet #1 In E Flat, WoO 36/1 - 1. Adagio Assai, Allegro Con Spirito


Beethoven's piano quartets seem to be little mentioned: regarded almost as minor bagatelles. Likewise with Mendelssohn's marvelous set. Or perhaps I'm mistaken?

Mozart's piano quartets are stunning works. They forced me to re-evaluate my opinion of Mozart by diving headlong into those swaths of his music that I knew little of, but also to listen again to works I long ago dismissed as trifling or uninteresting. I'm grateful to have found myself in error, for it has added much rich music to my listening.


----------



## hpowders

For me it is a tie between Mozart's g minor and E Flat Major piano quartets.


----------



## AH music

Somehow, apart from a couple of Dvorak's piano quartets which I enjoy, piano quartets have eluded me whilst I have plenty of trios and quintets - must continue exploring! So no vote from me on this one due to lack of knowledge. Glad to see Robert Fuchs feature on the list though!


----------



## hpowders

I love the Brahms A Major too, long as it is. I think A Major is my favorite key!

Too difficult to choose an overall favorite!


----------



## Vaneyes

It's still *Mozart* for me (if Zacharias is playing), then *Brahms* (if Rubinstein's playing).


----------



## Blancrocher

I'm going to reserve judgment until I've heard the works by Fuchs and Herzogenberg, just as I would tell any pollster that I have no idea what party I plan to vote for till I've reviewed all the candidates' messages.

p.s. the answer is mozart and democrat, just between us


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

The Brahms No.2 in A Major op.26.


----------

